# General > Motoring >  servo

## starfish

hi i am looking for a servo for a fiat uylesse petrol

----------


## starfish

still looking

----------


## jacko

Best bet would be Overton dismantlers Dyce . & they deliver to Thurso every friday .up near the golf course. (guarranteed parts) 



Call us on
01224 722354
Or email sales@overtongarage.co.uk

----------

